# Guide bush for Ozito



## Docritcho (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi folks, 

I bought an Ozito Router PRR 850 a few years back for the odd job but I am scratching my head as to where to get guide bushes that fit the the holes that are in it. The company is of no help as they only offered me a parts diagram of the machine. Any info would be fantastic..

Cheers:wacko:


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Docritcho said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I bought an Ozito Router PRR 850 a few years back for the odd job but I am scratching my head as to where to get guide bushes that fit the the holes that are in it. The company is of no help as they only offered me a parts diagram of the machine. Any info would be fantastic..
> 
> Cheers:wacko:


Using the existing base plate as a template, make your own. I'd use lexan/polycarbonate but acrylic or even plywood will do. Make the hole the right size for your favorite bushings. I've done this with all my non-PC routers to adapt them to PC bushings.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello John
Welcome to the forum.
Mike post this a while back
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/8114-making-your-own-sub-base-plate.html


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, John.

This thread may offer some help.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/39218-new-base-plate.html


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum John.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Just Get Guide Bush for the Trend T4*



Docritcho said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I bought an Ozito Router PRR 850 a few years back for the odd job but I am scratching my head as to where to get guide bushes that fit the the holes that are in it. The company is of no help as they only offered me a parts diagram of the machine. Any info would be fantastic..
> 
> Cheers:wacko:


Ozito Router PRR 850 IS the same clone router as the Trend T4.
So guide bushes (and other accessories) for the Trend T4 should fit Ozito Router PRR 850.
I think you can probably adapt the regular circular Trend, Hitachi, Triton guide bushes (with 60mm frange) too.

Reuel


----------



## AUSSIE WOOD (Mar 9, 2015)

Buy a known name router like Makita. Maktec by Makita, model 3620 for less than $200, and Guide Bush Adaptor from Carbatec


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum John.


----------

